# PRO e CONTRO



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

*PRO
*
Non me lo ritroverò mai sotto casa urlando tebe ti amo
Non lascerà mai la famiglia
Mi ha fatto andare in picco l'ormone come mi ero dimenticata.
mattia ne beneficia alla grande ed è un uomo sessualmente appagatissimo (parole sue non estorte con la minaccia, giuro)
E' un di più che mi ha fatto sopportare meglio il circo guest star
Grazie a lui ho ripreso a fare soffocotti scoprendo che Mattia è stronzo e io li so fare. ( se non ci fosse stato Manager tutta questa meraviglia soffocottara non ci sarebbe stata)
Do i baci umidi con estremo piacere, avendoli dimenticati da eoni.
Mi fa sentire davvero molto. Molto. Donna.
Mi sento anche molto..._cicciolina porcellina hiiihihihihi_i ( e Mattia ne beneficia ancora)
Non rompe il cazzo con sms a cazzom se non raramente.
Meno che mai telefonate.
Non vuole andare a cena.
Non mi stressa.
Tra un motel e l'altro ci vediamo poco.
Mi regala emozioni contrastanti che mi solleticano sinapsi e pelle.
Mi fa pensare porno e in questo momento della mia vita è...
Il sesso è coinvolgente a mille.
Da quando c'è manager il mio amore per Matta è aumentato. E credevo non fosse possibile.


*CONTRO*
Se ci beccano scoppia un merdone di proporzioni bibliche. Soprattutto per lui. E va beh...questo non è vero un contro...ognuno risponde per se alla fine.
Corro il serio rischio di essere picchiata dalla sua signora ( eva beh..fa parte dei rischi. Corro veloce)
Mi fa irritare. ( però è anche il bello di questa non relazione...)
E' timido.
Fedele.
Sviene a parlare di anal.
Mi intimidisce. (forse il complesso di elettra che spunta?)
Ha comportamenti contrastanti che mi fanno andare un pò fuori di testa.
Parla troppo in motel. A sproposito e mi toglie la magia del proibito mettendomi sullo stesso piano di una da frequentare fuori.
il suo perbenismo mi fa vomitare.
l sesso, preso solo come meccanismo meramente materiale non è paragonabile a quello con Mattia però il coinvolgimento è talmente erotico che...quindi un altro non proprio contro.


Mattia mi ha chiesto se partiamo per le ferie prima.
Ho detto si, sapendo che questo avrebbe polverizzato ogni eventuale invito motel.
alle dieci stamattina Manager mi ha scritto, il suo solito _Come stai Principessa._
Ho risposto a mezzogiorno chiedendogli chiaramente se si stava organizzando per il motel.
si, ovviamente, così gli ho detto che comunque non avrei potuto.

Sono stata più o meno brava.
Lui anche. Molto...avvolgente.


Poi mi ha chiesto dove andiamo in ferie.
Gli ho scritto in montagna, in un posto sperduto senza nemmeno internet quindi solo passeggiate, libri, partite a carte a scacchi, cucinerò, dormirò, mi rilasserò...

_Sono felice per te, così potrai spupazzarti per bene il tuo uomo e ne sarai contenta, vero?_

_Non rispondo alle tue provocazioni o illazioni_




Acido....

Vado a dormire. Mi sento il cervello un pò ingrippato.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2012)

Buongiorno Tebe,fatico a lavorare anche perche'non avrei dovuto essere qua',ma tant'e'..visto che cosi'ho deciso,e vado fino in fondo.

Stai accorta..le/gli amanti non sono gelosi del partner ufficiale,manager lo e'..bruttissimo segno..molto pericoloso...sgancialo subito!!!!!!.
La mia amica,anche ieri,mi ha''invitato''a non cercare altre donne..ma mai e'stata gelosa di mia moglie..anzi una volta mi ha detto...non cercare fuori fallo con lei...
Capito??non chiedere lumi qua'dentro...sono fedeli che non sanno niente della vita...
scappa amica mia..


----------



## Flavia (7 Agosto 2012)

lothar57;bt5022 ha detto:
			
		

> Buongiorno Tebe,fatico a lavorare anche perche'non avrei dovuto essere qua',ma tant'e'..visto che cosi'ho deciso,e vado fino in fondo.
> 
> Stai accorta..le/gli amanti non sono gelosi del partner ufficiale,manager lo e'..bruttissimo segno..molto pericoloso...sgancialo subito!!!!!!.
> La mia amica,anche ieri,mi ha''invitato''a non cercare altre donne..ma mai e'stata gelosa di mia moglie..anzi una volta mi ha detto...non cercare fuori fallo con lei...
> ...


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Agosto 2012)

Tebuzz,

ora pausa estiva, vedrai quando torni e tornate.
Ora, pausa relax


----------



## Nameless (7 Agosto 2012)

a me sembrano davvero contro solo i primi due contro... 

forse dovresti prenderla con più leggerezza, una cosa che ti fa stare bene ma che non ti stressa o ti fa venire dubbi e paranoie. 
Se non ci riesci più vuol dire che qualcosa è cambiato. 
quindi, ben venga la pausa estiva, come ha scritto Nausica.


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Agosto 2012)

mi sei simpatica.


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome;bt5031 ha detto:
			
		

> mi sei simpatica.


Pfiuu, e un altra è andata!

:mexican:

p.s. con voi "vecchi" utenti è sempre un camminare sulle uova


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

Nausicaa;bt5024 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebuzz,
> 
> ora pausa estiva, vedrai quando torni e tornate.
> Ora, pausa relax


Concordissimo...ho bisogno di riposare la testa.
Anche perchè a settembre sarà peggio


----------

